# Any mum & baby groups?



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all,
It looks like I'll be moving to Dubai with my partner & our 7 month baby, are there any mother & baby groups organized that I can get involved in?

If you could let me know days, times etc I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

When will you be moving to Dubai?


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll be coming out in October for a couple of months but it will be more permanent from January.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi pipi. There are quite a few mothers group that meet regularly. 

Bumps and babes: meet fortnightly between mall of emirates/dubai mall ( more details available on /snip)

breastfeeding mums of dubai: meet monthly at dubai mall (check their facebook page for more details-the group is called La Leche League Dubai)

mums meetup: monthly meeting and details are available on meetup website
I have got an 8 month as well. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

I will be moving to Dubai around January as well. But I do not have any children yet.


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I may just do that! ;

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## perth_mum (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds great! We just found out last week that we will be making the big move in November. I have a 16 month old and would love to mingle with other ladies  thanks for the post!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Fab! I'm a little worried I'll be bored & have friends or groups for my little one to get involved so we will definitely have to meet up! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## minnos (Aug 17, 2009)

Mirdif Mums Group also has meetups, play dates, etc...

Next playgroup is on October 3rd, Monday. Google "mumtourage" for their webpge and details.

I am 23 weeks pregnant FTM and will try to join them even before the bundle arrives


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

minnos said:


> Mirdif Mums Group also has meetups, play dates, etc...
> 
> Next playgroup is on October 3rd, Monday. Google "mumtourage" for their webpge and details.
> 
> I am 23 weeks pregnant FTM and will try to join them even before the bundle arrives



I went to bumps and babes meeting yesterday..they do have quite a few pregnant ladies over there are well...if you are free on Mondays, you are most welcome to join.


----------

